# Sources: Former Mass. Gov. Deval Patrick won't run for President



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sources: Former Mass. Gov. Deval Patrick won't run for President 
WCVB


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Deval! Now convince Crazy Liz that she should sit (Indian style of course) this one out too.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

trueblue said:


> Thanks Deval! Now convince Crazy Liz that she should sit (Indian style of course) this one out too.


I could not disagree more, I am so looking forward to the Trump vs Warren debates. She is going to blow her headdress right off.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Truck said:


> I could not disagree more, I am so looking forward to the Trump vs Warren debates. She is going to blow her headdress right off.


I was conflicted posting this because I agree with you. Yes, I would like to see her lose it during the the debates and go "Wildhorse crazy" and then completely off the "reservation". But we would have to suffer with months of the "fake Indian" shaking and sheiking making promises using her "forked tongue". This would make me so sick I would have to seek help from my "medicine man".......I don't think she will run anyway. Her numbers are very low in the latest "Totem" pole


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I say let her run. Be the best entertainment on TV in years.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Tuna said:


> I say let her run. Be the best entertainment on TV in years.


I can't wait for the intersectionality debates. It's going to be highly entertaining to see them battle for diversity points. Let the oppression olympics begin.


----------

